

Man Builds Robot to Kill Him - hhm
http://www.robotworldnews.com/100497.php

======
brentr
I can only imagine Asimov rolling over in his grave.

~~~
donal
Yeah, it is a good thing that we aren't in an Asimov book or that robot would
probably become the leader of a revolution.

~~~
huherto
In the Asimov universe the Robot would probably suffer a mental break down. It
would be a very traumatic experience for him.

------
TrevorJ
And so it begins.

------
mynameishere
_and the man attached the machine to a .22 semi-automatic pistol loaded with
four bullets._

.22 LR? He might wake up in the driveway quite disappointed.

~~~
staunch
I agree it's somewhat of a gamble, but it is an easily underestimated round.
There's a ton of murders with .22LR every year.

~~~
mynameishere
The brain is more resilient than people realize:

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3685791.stm>

(I couldn't find a picture of the guy who shot 12 nails into his head
deliberately, but he survived
[http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2002945554_w...](http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2002945554_webnail21.html))

Suicide is a bad enough idea by itself, but the possibility of turning into
James Brady is very high when not doing it right. I mean, if you're dead, why
spare expense? Get a 45 ACP minimum.

~~~
staunch
Perhaps in Australia it's easier to get a .22LR "target pistol" than larger
calibers.

------
BrandonM
It sounds to me like it was just a really elaborate, remote-controlled gun,
rather than a robot whose AI decided to shoot him.

~~~
brentr
It sort of reminded me of a scene from Family Guy where Peter sets off this
Rube Goldberg breakfast machine and in the end it just shoots him.

"Owww! It doesn't make breakfast at all. It just shoots you."

------
harrybozack
Look at all these robots that make up larger robots

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Simple_machines>

~~~
lg
I think I get it. Well, maybe killing yourself with a robot is no different
from shooting yourself with a really elaborate gun. But somewhere in that
elaborateness is a line to be crossed; otherwise convincing someone else to
kill you would be the same thing. Unless being made out of bio-parts somehow
makes you irreducibly different from a robot?

